# How hard is getting Adderall prescribed?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

If I fake ADHD will that alone be enough to get an Addy prescription?

I might not even have to fake, part of me thinks I really do have ADD. But if I didn't and faked it, would that be enough to land a prescription for speed aka Adderall, or is the road to getting Adderall more complicated than simply getting ADD/ADHD diagnosed?


----------



## alchemist7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just so you know, Adderall is super addicting and destroys your central nervous system.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

alchemist7 said:


> Just so you know, Adderall is super addicting and destroys your central nervous system.


I know it is. I legitimately have trouble concentrating when trying to study. I think I do have ADHD, but just to be safe I want to exaggerate my symptoms to convince the doctor that I do have it.

I don't want to waste my time getting anything else that isn't Adderall.


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

I've heard the diagnostics for ADD in america are quite loose, a lot more than europe, so you'll have more luck than me for sure.

I'm also 80% sure I have ADD and have had it since I was young but was never diagnosed, and because I'm no longer hyperactive convincing doctors is difficult, especially considering I'm 17 and still recognized as a child in this ****ty system.

What if they prescribe you Ritalin? would you be disappointed?


----------



## alchemist7 (Dec 31, 2014)

tonyhd71 said:


> I know it is. I legitimately have trouble concentrating when trying to study. I think I do have ADHD, but just to be safe I want to exaggerate my symptoms to convince the doctor that I do have it.
> 
> I don't want to waste my time getting anything else that isn't Adderall.


We all have trouble studying for some classes that we're not interested but are required to take. This is not a mental illness. We just have to put a little more effort into studying for these courses. Don't destroy your body because of a normal lack of interest in some subjects.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

ghost dog said:


> I've heard the diagnostics for ADD in america are quite loose, a lot more than europe, so you'll have more luck than me for sure.
> 
> I'm also 80% sure I have ADD and have had it since I was young but was never diagnosed, and because I'm no longer hyperactive convincing doctors is difficult, especially considering I'm 17 and still recognized as a child in this ****ty system.
> 
> *What if they prescribe you Ritalin? would you be disappointed?*


I would be disappointed, but it would be better than nothing.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

alchemist7 said:


> We all have trouble studying for some classes that we're not interested but are required to take. This is not a mental illness. We just have to put a little more effort into studying for these courses. Don't destroy your body because of a normal lack of interest in some subjects.


But in my case it's severe. I'll waste hours googling random stuff on my phone just to avoid studying or writing a paper or doing any other type of homework. That's why I said I probably do have add for real.

I can't study for prolonged periods because I get so easily distracted.


----------



## alchemist7 (Dec 31, 2014)

tonyhd71 said:


> But in my case it's severe. I'll waste hours googling random stuff on my phone just to avoid studying or writing a paper or doing any other type of homework. That's why I said I probably do have add for real.
> 
> I can't study for prolonged periods because I get so easily distracted.


dude, WE ALL HAVE ADD to some extent. This is normal, not a disease. Save yourself from becoming dependent on a drug to enjoy studying while destroying both your physical and mental health. Studying is a habit; you have to build a routine and stick to it.

We all rather be on facebook or on youtube instead of studying. This isn't an illness lol. Don't fall into the trap which many have.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Probably a little difficult since all of your doctors also faked it when they were in medical school and are on to you.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> I know it is. I legitimately have trouble concentrating when trying to study. I think I do have ADHD, but just to be safe I want to exaggerate my symptoms to convince the doctor that I do have it.
> 
> I don't want to waste my time getting anything else that isn't Adderall.


I knew a kid who used to take adderall. He had terrible ADHD. The days he didnt take the pill he would be all over the class just non stop moving to the point where teachers would give him a zero on behavior and ask to speak to his parents. Eversince he started it 3 years ago, he is no where near the same. He lost 55 pounds and he was skinny to begin with. He has no emotion now. Everyone thinks he's crazy because the days he forgot to take his pill he would lash out on anybody. I recall him picking up a chair one day in class and throwing it against the wall because the teacher told him his answer was incorrect.
You do crazy things. He developed a "crush" for a girl which involved him watching everything she does and who she talks to. If you spoke to her he would call and threaten to kill you. He turned on his own best friend over his obsession after his friend asked her what the homework was in public.

I watched an ordinary kid turn into something I never imagined. Be careful with it, if you get it don't use it more than once a week. It's basically prescription meth, you WILL get hooked.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> I knew a kid who used to take adderall. He had terrible ADHD. The days he didnt take the pill he would be all over the class just non stop moving to the point where teachers would give him a zero on behavior and ask to speak to his parents. Eversince he started it 3 years ago, he is no where near the same. He lost 55 pounds and he was skinny to begin with. He has no emotion now. Everyone thinks he's crazy because the days he forgot to take his pill he would lash out on anybody. I recall him picking up a chair one day in class and throwing it against the wall because the teacher told him his answer was incorrect.
> You do crazy things. He developed a "crush" for a girl which involved him watching everything she does and who she talks to. If you spoke to her he would call and threaten to kill you. He turned on his own best friend over his obsession after his friend asked her what the homework was in public.
> 
> I watched an ordinary kid turn into something I never imagined. Be careful with it, if you get it don't use it more than once a week. It's basically prescription meth, you WILL get hooked.


Woah, that's crazy.

If I do get the Addy I will be careful with it and only use it as needed. I'm confident I could use it responsibly without getting addicted. After all, it is a prescription medicine many people get prescribed for legitimate health uses.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

alchemist7 said:


> dude, WE ALL HAVE ADD to some extent. This is normal, not a disease. Save yourself from becoming dependent on a drug to enjoy studying while destroying both your physical and mental health. Studying is a habit; you have to build a routine and stick to it.
> 
> We all rather be on facebook or on youtube instead of studying. This isn't an illness lol. Don't fall into the trap which many have.


Its not like the doctor would give me a lifetime supply that I could abuse nonstop. The doctor knows Adderall is a controlled substance and dangerous, so if he prescribes it he'll make sure to give me a low dose that I won't get addicted to.

The people that get addicted and ruin their lives use Addy recreationally and take higher doses than recommended. I'll follow my doctor's advice and take low doses as needed.


----------



## alchemist7 (Dec 31, 2014)

tonyhd71 said:


> Its not like the doctor would give me a lifetime supply that I could abuse nonstop. The doctor knows Adderall is a controlled substance and dangerous, so if he prescribes it he'll make sure to give me a low dose that I won't get addicted to.
> 
> The people that get addicted and ruin their lives use Addy recreationally and take higher doses than recommended. I'll follow my doctor's advice and take low doses as needed.


If you think doctors care about your health, think again. Most know little about what these drugs do to us. What they mainly care about is making money.

I have taken these and experienced the damage it causes physically and mentally. At first you think it is a miracle drug, and it slowly takes away your ability to enjoy studying, socializing, and working without it. If you want to depend on a drug to enjoy life, that is your right. Just know that you will likely end up on a cocktail of drugs within months.


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I lied and just said I have ADD and got meds, I've gotten ritalin and adderall. After getting meds couple times, I did a test.. questions where like, do you have a hard time completing tasks etc. So it's easy to pass.. or fail however you see it. Was never diagnosed.

I'd like to add that those meds won't really help you, but I guess everything you do in life is an experience, I've done the same so.. try it out and see how it goes.

I didn't want to take them anymore, so I stopped getting them prescribed, otherwise I could have gotten them for like forever. Now that I think about it, I bought them cheap, I could have sold them for lots of cash.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I knew a kid who used to take adderall. He had terrible ADHD. The days he didnt take the pill he would be all over the class just non stop moving to the point where teachers would give him a zero on behavior and ask to speak to his parents. Eversince he started it 3 years ago, he is no where near the same. He lost 55 pounds and he was skinny to begin with. He has no emotion now. Everyone thinks he's crazy because the days he forgot to take his pill he would lash out on anybody. I recall him picking up a chair one day in class and throwing it against the wall because the teacher told him his answer was incorrect.
> You do crazy things. He developed a "crush" for a girl which involved him watching everything she does and who she talks to. If you spoke to her he would call and threaten to kill you. He turned on his own best friend over his obsession after his friend asked her what the homework was in public.
> 
> I watched an ordinary kid turn into something I never imagined. Be careful with it, if you get it don't use it more than once a week. It's basically prescription meth, you WILL get hooked.


WOW!!! That's a horror story!! Note to self: Never try adderall!! Jeezsh!!


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

i went to a japanese hospital today for ritalin. was diagonized with add. the doctor said welll give you strattera. i said what about ritalin. he said, we are not allowed to prescribe that at this hopital. i asked why. he said, because its addictive. i said almost all medications are addictive. he said, its very addictive.

japanese people are nice people, but they have a really low iq


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

alchemist7 said:


> If you think doctors care about your health, think again. Most know little about what these drugs do to us. What they mainly care about is making money.
> 
> I have taken these and experienced the damage it causes physically and mentally. At first you think it is a miracle drug, and it slowly takes away your ability to enjoy studying, socializing, and working without it. *If you want to depend on a drug to enjoy life, that is your right. Just know that you will likely end up on a cocktail of drugs within months.*


I rather depend on drugs to enjoy life, than not enjoy it at all. Even if the enjoyment is artificial, its better than what I have right now.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and before proceeding, listen to the other side at least once. Do some poking around for stories from people with previous stimulant addictions (Narcotics Anonymous, SMART recovery boards, various subreddits).

Stimulants can be very helpful. I take Adderall. It's a godsend. I've never increased the dose or abused it or craved it. But, I've also never lied to my doctor about it. That's a bad precedent to set for yourself. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

Harder than when I wake up first thing in the morning to go take a piss.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Caedmon said:


> Do yourself a favor and before proceeding, listen to the other side at least once. Do some poking around for stories from people with previous stimulant addictions (Narcotics Anonymous, SMART recovery boards, various subreddits).
> 
> Stimulants can be very helpful. I take Adderall. It's a godsend. I've never increased the dose or abused it or craved it. But, I've also never lied to my doctor about it. That's a bad precedent to set for yourself. Just my two cents.


This.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> This.


yEAH, ALL OF US WOULD PREFER YOU TO JUST BE MISERABLE WITH sAD AND YOUR COUNTLESS OTHER ANXIETY PROGLEMS THEN BE REALLY MISERABLE WITH AMPHETAMINE.

I OFTEN WONDER IF THE PEOPLE ON THIS SITE REALLY HAVE SAD. PEOPLE WITH SAD THINK TWICE AS MUCH AS THE AVERAGE PERSON. THEIR MINDS SHOULD BE BASICALLY TWICE AS SMART. BUT THERE ARE SO MANY RETARDS FLOATING AROUND HERE.


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

Very hard, its scheduled, I don't think you can get it prescribed.,,


----------



## Pancho35 (Nov 28, 2014)

alchemist7 said:


> dude, WE ALL HAVE ADD to some extent. This is normal, not a disease. Save yourself from becoming dependent on a drug to enjoy studying while destroying both your physical and mental health. Studying is a habit; you have to build a routine and stick to it.
> 
> We all rather be on facebook or on youtube instead of studying. This isn't an illness lol. Don't fall into the trap which many have.


I can't believe this. Somebody on a socialanxiety forum who presumably understands the terrible struggle that social anxiety is, and yet he at the same time, claims ADHD is fake. Well maybe I just think your a little shy. You gotta puff out that chest and go there, young man.


----------



## Pancho35 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> I knew a kid who used to take adderall. He had terrible ADHD. The days he didnt take the pill he would be all over the class just non stop moving to the point where teachers would give him a zero on behavior and ask to speak to his parents. Eversince he started it 3 years ago, he is no where near the same. He lost 55 pounds and he was skinny to begin with. He has no emotion now. Everyone thinks he's crazy because the days he forgot to take his pill he would lash out on anybody. I recall him picking up a chair one day in class and throwing it against the wall because the teacher told him his answer was incorrect.
> You do crazy things. He developed a "crush" for a girl which involved him watching everything she does and who she talks to. If you spoke to her he would call and threaten to kill you. He turned on his own best friend over his obsession after his friend asked her what the homework was in public.
> 
> I watched an ordinary kid turn into something I never imagined. Be careful with it, if you get it don't use it more than once a week. It's basically prescription meth, you WILL get hooked.


No offense, but you are gravely uninformed. Unlike say, Benzos, stimulants very rarely lead to addiction if only take in prescribed amounts.

And TC it shouldn't be hard to fake ADHD for a prescription. However, be warned. If you actually do have ADHD, the Adderall will do next to nothing for your SA.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pancho35 said:


> No offense, but you are gravely uninformed. Unlike say, Benzos, stimulants very rarely lead to addiction if only take in prescribed amounts.
> 
> And TC it shouldn't be hard to fake ADHD for a prescription. However, be warned. If you actually do have ADHD, the Adderall will do next to nothing for your SA.


No, I am not misinformed at all. Unless you've only been taking adderall for a short period of time like a month, there is a reason you will be weaned off of it and that is because your body has formed an addiction to it and you can't simply quit "cold turkey". Same for benzos, there's members on here who have been taking it everyday for 7 years, ask them what what would happen if they missed 1 day's dose.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pancho35 said:


> No offense, but you are gravely uninformed. *Unlike say, Benzos, stimulants very rarely lead to addiction if only take in prescribed amounts.*
> 
> And TC it shouldn't be hard to fake ADHD for a prescription. However, be warned. If you actually do have ADHD, the Adderall will do next to nothing for your SA.


Benzos are not highly "addictive." They're a C-IV; read the definition of what a C-IV is and you'll note it's a class for drugs with only limited abuse potential. It's not a class for "highly addictive" drugs. Even the uptight DEA doesn't think benzos have much potential for abuse or addiction.

As for my personal experience with Adderall, it used to be like magic then after a while it became more & more like a sugar pill. Now that I've stopped Parnate and don't have to worry about raising my BP too high, I'm sure I'll try it again. Though I suspect the magic is gone forever.

And now I have a relatively newer complaint to justify stimulants: EDS -- Excessive Daytime Drowsiness. I can tell you that 400 mg (2 tablets -- twice the max recommended dose) of Provigil fails to do much of anything. That's $50 of Provigil that has only minimal effect. I'm sure my insurance company is thrilled to pay for Provigil at a rate of $16,000 per year.


----------



## Pancho35 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> No, I am not misinformed at all. Unless you've only been taking adderall for a short period of time like a month, there is a reason you will be weaned off of it and that is because your body has formed an addiction to it and you can't simply quit "cold turkey". Same for benzos, there's members on here who have been taking it everyday for 7 years, ask them what what would happen if they missed 1 day's dose.


I've never heard the tell of anyone with ADHD weaning off of Adderall. I take weeks off of my meds sometimes and I've never had any feeling of withdrawal or anything like that. Likewise I've never heard of anybody over at the addforums getting addicted to their ADHD meds. Very rare. So yes, you are uninformed. Or you friend was abusing his meds to get high and he chased the euphoria until he was addicted to amphetamine.


----------



## Pancho35 (Nov 28, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> Benzos are not highly "addictive." They're a C-IV; read the definition of what a C-IV is and you'll note it's a class for drugs with only limited abuse potential. It's not a class for "highly addictive" drugs. Even the uptight DEA doesn't think benzos have much potential for abuse or addiction.
> 
> As for my personal experience with Adderall, it used to be like magic then after a while it became more & more like a sugar pill. Now that I've stopped Parnate and don't have to worry about raising my BP too high, I'm sure I'll try it again. Though I suspect the magic is gone forever.
> 
> And now I have a relatively newer complaint to justify stimulants: EDS -- Excessive Daytime Drowsiness. I can tell you that 400 mg (2 tablets -- twice the max recommended dose) of Provigil fails to do much of anything. That's $50 of Provigil that has only minimal effect. I'm sure my insurance company is thrilled to pay for Provigil at a rate of $16,000 per year.


Just because the US government thinks benzos aren't highly addictive it doesn't mean they aren't. Controlled drug ratings vary greatly by country. As per your comment about the DEA. Keep in mind, there is a difference between abuse potential, and addiction potential. Stimulants taken in very high doses give a very distinct high, apparently. Benzos just make you tired and a little calmer. I can't see any recreational appeal in Benzos. However that doesn't mean they aren't addictive.

Again, on the ADD forums you never hear the tell of anybody getting addicted to their Adderall or their Ritalin. By contrast, here on the social anxiety every time you go into a topic about benzos every second posts is along the lines of "OMG GUYZ! Never do Xanax or Klonopin! I'm addicted and they're a nightmare! Just warning you guyz!"


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

Pancho35 said:


> Just because the US government thinks benzos aren't highly addictive it doesn't mean they aren't."


Yeah I wouldn't put much stock in the DSM scale; marijuana is a Schedule 1 drug according to the government, with "no currently accepted medical use in treatment". I guess it could work as a general guideline, but it shouldn't be assumed to be correct.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Pancho35 said:


> I can't believe this. Somebody on a socialanxiety forum who presumably understands the terrible struggle that social anxiety is, and yet he at the same time, claims ADHD is fake. Well maybe I just think your a little shy. You gotta puff out that chest and go there, young man.


I wan't to like this post 1000 times. That guys has no idea what ADD is or what it's like having it.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

It's the other way around for me. It's super easy for me to get Adderall and nearly impossible to get my hands on Nardil or any MAOI. Not because I'm some college kid who buys or sells them but because doctors give them out like candy where I'm at.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pancho35 said:


> Just because the US government thinks benzos aren't highly addictive it doesn't mean they aren't.


OK, you have a valid point there. We can hardly go by what the government officially says when I frequently point out the government is full of crap on a wide array of issues.

I personally don't think benzos are very addictive. If you're looking for a fun party drug, I don't know why one would turn to benzos when the typical effect is drowsiness. How exciting is it to be tired? You can get the same thing from alcohol, and there are no limitations on that. I simply can't imagine why anyone would bother with going to a doctor and filling a benzo script for recreational purposes when the same effect (but better) could be purchased in unlimited amounts at any grocery store or liquor store.



Pancho35 said:


> As per your comment about the DEA. *Keep in mind, there is a difference between abuse potential, and addiction potential.* Stimulants taken in very high doses give a very distinct high, apparently. Benzos just make you tired and a little calmer. I can't see any recreational appeal in Benzos. However that doesn't mean they aren't addictive.


Off hand I can't think of any addictive drug that doesn't have abuse potential. After all, what's addictive about it if you can't abuse it?:stu



Pancho35 said:


> Again, on the ADD forums you never hear the tell of anybody getting addicted to their Adderall or their Ritalin. By contrast, here on the social anxiety every time you go into a topic about benzos every second posts is along the lines of "OMG GUYZ! Never do Xanax or Klonopin! I'm addicted and they're a nightmare! Just warning you guyz!"


I might be able to find stimulant addiction threads if I regularly read ADD forums. Given how many benzo threads there are on SAS it's still only a small minority that hysterically warn of how addictive benzos are.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SSRIManiac said:


> It's the other way around for me. It's super easy for me to get Adderall and nearly impossible to get my hands on Nardil or any MAOI. Not because I'm some college kid who buys or sells them but because doctors give them out like candy where I'm at.


Doctors are afraid of MAOIs because they're largely ignorant about MAOIs, having never prescribed one in their entire career.

Having zero real life experience to go on, they buy the hysterical BS like eating cheddar cheese while on an MAOI is an act of suicide. Reality: it's not going to hurt you, nor will most of the other things that MDs worry about. The risks are greatly exaggerated.

I was on Parnate, taking astronomical doses, and never saw my BP rise at all. That's the reality of MAOIs.


----------



## Pancho35 (Nov 28, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> OK, you have a valid point there. We can hardly go by what the government officially says when I frequently point out the government is full of crap on a wide array of issues.
> 
> I personally don't think benzos are very addictive. If you're looking for a fun party drug, I don't know why one would turn to benzos when the typical effect is drowsiness. How exciting is it to be tired? You can get the same thing from alcohol, and there are no limitations on that. I simply can't imagine why anyone would bother with going to a doctor and filling a benzo script for recreational purposes when the same effect (but better) could be purchased in unlimited amounts at any grocery store or liquor store.
> 
> ...


Well it does seem hard to come up with something that has addiction potential but not abuse potential or vice versa. There may not be any cases. Still I think they are two distinct phenomena that happen to be heavily correlated due to their natures. Like social anxiety and social awkwardness for instance.

I was also trying to explain why the DEA and US drug laws may see benzos as less of a threat than stimulants, even if they turned out to be just as addictive, if not more so, as stimulants. Like you said, they are addictive, but probably not much fun. Think for example if Brocoli happened to be highly addictive. I doubt the DEA would make much of a fuss over it. I doubt many people would end up getting addicted to it at all, especially if our addictive Brocoli was illegal and it was hard to get your hands on it. It doesn't seem right to me to say "this brocoli has addiction potential, therefore it necessarily has high abuse potential."

Also about the ADDforums: I visit the ADDforums a lot and I can say I see very few stimulant addiction threads over there. At the same time I'm a lot less active here so I can't comment on benzo addiction posts with as much authority as yourself, UltraShy. But from what I've seen there seems to be a lot more benzo fear on this forum compared to the stimulant fear on the ADDforums.

Regardless though, I'd like to note again that it seems like the threat of stimulant addiction is low when taken in therapeutic doses, whereas with benzos it seems like people just get addicted to them sooner or later regardless of the dose.

This is just anecdotal of course, but just last week I saw a new psych who prescribed me a stimulant and some clonazepam. The stimulant is prescribed once a day but he would only prescribe the clonazepam PRN and he stressed how important it was that I only take it when I really needed it. He made no such comment about the stimulant.

Likewise, while the pamphlets given to me mentioned the addiction potential of both the stimulant and the benzo, the pharmacist only verbally warned me about the clonazepam.

In fact, I don't think I would even be aware of the fact that stimulants are supposed to be addictive and evil if I didn't do so much reading about this kind of stuff on the internet.


----------

